# Removed Libreoffice



## Majorix (Jul 15, 2012)

After having numerous issues with Libreoffice on my netbook (ENORMOUS compile time, which almost always ends in a failed installation anyway) I decided to get rid of it all at once.

Other than a complete office suite what lightweight alternatives are there? I have to be able to view/edit .docx, .pptx, and .xlsx files.

Thanks!


----------



## rdlfree (Jul 15, 2012)

Try Koffice (Kword, ...etc.) in KDE or ABI Word.


----------



## swirling_vortex (Jul 15, 2012)

I was going to say use the binary package, but it appears it's corrupted.

Aside from LibreOffice, there's Abiword, but I've found it doesn't keep compatibility with .doc files too well. So, your best bet is probably Google Docs.


----------



## Majorix (Jul 15, 2012)

rdlfree said:
			
		

> Try Koffice (Kword, ...etc.) in KDE or ABI Word.


I would prefer a lightweight solution, thus no office suite please.



			
				swirling_vortex said:
			
		

> I was going to say use the binary package, but it appears it's corrupted.
> 
> Aside from LibreOffice, there's Abiword, but I've found it doesn't keep compatibility with .doc files too well. So, your best bet is probably Google Docs.


Ya, maybe I might have to try Google Docs, if there is no better solution.


----------



## rdlfree (Jul 15, 2012)

See this thread http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14603 

and check out post by Bloodtears:




			
				bloodtears said:
			
		

> Hi! I came across this link: http://www.abisource.com/wiki/PluginMatrix
> 
> It seems like there are plugins for AbiWord to support .docx files. However, when I install AbiWord on my FreeBSD 8.0 machine, it seems that the only plugin available is the "OpenDocument Filter".
> 
> ...


----------



## kpa (Jul 15, 2012)

Google Docs is actually very good for basic word processing, so good that I haven't yet found a reason to install any office suites on my home system.


----------



## rdlfree (Jul 15, 2012)

How about a script that will do it > http://docx2txt.sourceforge.net/...


----------



## Martillo1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Use PBIs.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2012)

math/gnumeric is a good spreadsheet, relatively lightweight.  Not sure if it handles the "open" .xlsx format.

editors/openoffice-3 should still work.  LibreOffice can be built, but there are some tricks depending on which version of FreeBSD is used.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 15, 2012)

Tested: on 9-STABLE as of today, with the patch from #1 at http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-office/2012-July/001165.html, built and installed with USE_SYSTEM_CLANG=yes... LibreOffice builds and works.


----------



## Majorix (Jul 15, 2012)

This is not the first time LibreOffice failed to build and install. It is the ONLY package I am having problems with. AND it takes ages to load, is slow and sometimes unresponsive. It is for the better that I go for a lighter solution.


----------

